# Lost a nice Redfish



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Went out this morning trying to beat the heat. Landed a solid 19 inch red and several shorts. Was bottom fishing with peelers. Hooked up with one of my largest reds in awhile. Got him within a couple feet of the kayak and the line of the snelled hook broke. At least I got to see it and enjoy the fight. Would have let it go anyway. Stay cool everyone and stay safe. Courage


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats on the fish. Good to get out.


----------

